# Noob: Transferring recordings and upgrading HDD



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello all, I have a Tivo Roamio and the HDD is getting full.

1. I would like to transfer the HD recordings to my desktop and convert to MKV so I can playback on my standalone KDLinks media player. What is the easiest way to do this?

2. Can TIvo recordings be changed into MKV?

3. I want to upgrade the HDD to a 6tb or 8tb. I was reading that Western Digital makes special PVR hard drives specifically for recording video? Any recommendations you folks can link to?

4. 5400 rpm or 7200?

5. If I get a new HDD. Can I transfer the old shows from my old HDD to the new one so i can still access them in my Tivo?

Thank you all.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> I would like to transfer the HD recordings to my desktop and convert to MKV so I can playback on my standalone KDLinks media player. What is the easiest way to do this?


You may be better to convert to MPEG4. Tivo recordings are either MPEG2 or TS.
MPEG4 is a compressed video file and it can take a long time to process. If you have a lot of files, it can seem like forever to finish.


peggypwr1 said:


> I want to upgrade the HDD to a 6tb or 8tb. I was reading that Western Digital makes special PVR hard drives specifically for recording video? Any recommendations you folks can link to?


WD Red (Not pro, 7200+ RPM). If you want to start anew, follow the steps in MSFR thread.(work time: about 30 minutes. Otherwise, use MFSTools 3.2 thread. There is a limit of 4TB with MFSTools, but it can be surpassed in the 10TB Roamio thread. This process can take many hours. 


peggypwr1 said:


> Can I transfer the old shows from my old HDD to the new one so i can still access them in my Tivo?


As long as you stay on v20.7.x. Avoid v21.x as PC->Tivo transfers has been disabled.
You would use PyTivo as the transfer server. KMTTG can be the download program, as well as for processing (large batches are possible).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pyTivo Desktop is easy to install, and to use to transfer shows TiVo box <-> PC. It also will decrypt (convert) the shows you transfer from your TiVo box to your PC, should you want it to do so.

pyTivo Desktop

discussion thread here: Easier to use pyTivo


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you for the replies. I installed pyTIVO.

Here's the problem, and I should've mentioned in my original description, I apologize for not doing so.

I have two TIVOs:
One is the OTA Tivo and the other is the digital cable HD Tivo Romaio.

PyTIVO is only "seeing" the OTA TIVO. I want it to recognize the Digital TIVO. How do I get the software to do that. THe media key I entered is from my digital cable TIVO so I'm curious to why the software is not picking that DVR up?

The digital cable TIvo is connected to wi-fi and TIVO connection is functioning.

and what do mean by
"As long as you stay on v20.7.x." what is that referring to?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> THe media key I entered is from my digital cable TIVO so I'm curious to why the software is not picking that DVR up?


All Tivo devices must be on your tivo.com account, so they will have the same Media Access Key and permissions, so, confirm in your tivo.com account that your device's Service numbers are listed correctly, and under DVR Preferences, they are enabled for sharing/transfers. The Media Access Key should be the same in your account, all your Tivo devices under Media Access Key in the Settings menu.


peggypwr1 said:


> I want it to recognize the Digital TIVO.


All Tivos technically are digital, you may be referring to digital cable, since almost all cable service is digital and not analog anymore.


peggypwr1 said:


> As long as you stay on v20.7.x." what is that referring to?


Its the Tivo software its running, listed under System Information.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok so I went in and both my DVRs are listed. And I selected share. I restarted the software and it still doesn't see my "Man Cave" DVR (Digital Cable TV), thats the one I want. It only sees the master bedroom :-(


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> I restarted the software


You don't need to restart anything. You just need both your devices to make a Tivo Service Connection. Its how they learn of your changes. You may need to restart the box if you don't see the charges. If you restart, do another Tivo service connection, this will enable the networking again or you have to wait awhile.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, Ill try that tomorrow.

Another noob question, I went ahead and download a show form the OTA DVR. It downloaded successfully. Its a .tivo format. I used VLC media player, but, the image is all pixelated? Do I need special software ?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> Its a .tivo format.


This is a file that is encrypted by the Tivo. To decrypt, KMTTG has that function which uses a program called TivoDecode. PyTivo Desktop may have it also.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow so frustrating.
Ok, so I, re-connected to the TIVO server. 

I have no anti-virus or firewall.
Again, the software only recognizes the master bedroom DVR, but not the Man Cave one?

There must be a way...do I need to manually input the ip address of the ManCave DVR?

Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> This is a file that is encrypted by the Tivo. To decrypt, KMTTG has that function which uses a program called TivoDecode. *PyTivo Desktop may have it also.*


Indeedy, it does.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

peggypwr1 said:


> Wow so frustrating.
> Ok, so I, re-connected to the TIVO server.
> 
> I have no anti-virus or firewall.
> ...


A frustrating thing with pyTivo Desktop is that it sometimes stubbornly refuses to see a TiVo box on the network. I sometimes find it helpful to restart pyTivo (under the icon at the top right of the pyTivo Desktop main page), sometimes a few times. There have been some other settings suggestions in the pyTivo Desktop thread here (see above), and Dan (the dev) and others often answers inquiries there.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> he software only recognizes the master bedroom DVR, but not the Man Cave one?


Did you perform the Tivo Service connection on BOTH Tivos? You did not if note that the Media Access Key on your account is the same on both Tivos.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> A frustrating thing with pyTivo Desktop is that it sometimes stubbornly refuses to see a TiVo box on the network. I sometimes find it helpful to


When I use to bother putting files back on my TiVo (as opposed to just playing them with an alternate device - Kodi), I found that unplugging the TiVo's Network Cable and plugging it back in would allow the System (Bonjour?) to work as desired for a while.

YMMV.

-KP


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> Did you perform the Tivo Service connection on BOTH Tivos? You did not if note that the Media Access Key on your account is the same on both Tivos.


I did the Tivo Service COnnection only on the digital cable "Man Cave" DVR - this is the one I want.
The OTA TIVO is always recognized .

I then restarted the Man Cave digital cable DVR, and it still will NOT be recognized?

It only picks up the OTA DVR Ip address?

ANy other suggestions.

ANd yes I logged in to my TIVO account...the media access key is the same for both DVRs


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Reboot your router and any ethernet switches involved.

-KP


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> Reboot your router and any ethernet switches involved.
> 
> -KP


Ok, Ill try that later tonight when everyone is sleeping.

Both the DVRs are connected via WiFI , no Ethernet cable.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Restart the computer?


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> Restart the computer?


Yes, I restarted the computer.

Is there anyway I can manually enter the IP address of the "MAN Cave" DVR into that software?


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

UPDATE:

Ok, I power cyled my router and restarted the desktop.

Sill no connection! It will only connect to OTA DVR.

I tried to add "Man Cave" DVR manually in KTTMG and it says:

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Man Cave ...

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.3, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect

[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.RemoteInit(TiVoRPC.java:265), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.<init>(TiVoRPC.java:106), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:57), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:69), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:635), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:77), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.3, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect

[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.RemoteInit(TiVoRPC.java:265), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.<init>(TiVoRPC.java:106), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:57), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:69), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:635), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

WHy is it timing out?? THe service is connecting, the wifi is strong??

ANy other suggestions??


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> Ok so I went in and both my DVRs are listed. And I selected share.


You selected the sharing and transfer, but did you click save at the bottom?


peggypwr1 said:


> I did the Tivo Service COnnection only on the digital cable "Man Cave" DVR - this is the one I want.
> The OTA TIVO is always recognized .


The reason I had you make the Tivo service connection on BOTH Tivo, is that your OTA will also have access to the Man cave and vice versa.


peggypwr1 said:


> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.3, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect


Go to that Tivo and in settings menu, there is "Network Remote Control", it needs to be turned on.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

I will double check everything again (later on) and let you know! Thanks!


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> You selected the sharing and transfer, but did you click save at the bottom?
> 
> The reason I had you make the Tivo service connection on BOTH Tivo, is that your OTA will also have access to the Man cave and vice versa.
> 
> Go to that Tivo and in settings menu, there is "Network Remote Control", it needs to be turned on.


Ok, I did the TIVO service connection again...and I went back to my account and verified that sharing and transfer is checked.

I went into the menus and Newtork Remote COntrol is turned on for both TIVOS.

THis is the message I get now:

Configuration saved to file: D:\kmttg\config.ini

Refreshing encoding profiles

>> Getting Now Playing List from Man Cave ...

https://192.168.1.30/TiVoConnect?Co...aying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0

http IO exception for: https://192.168.1.30/TiVoConnect?Co...aying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0

Connection timed out: connect

Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Man Cave

Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

Configuration saved to file: D


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

peggypwr1 said:


> ANy other suggestions??


Yes: look and ask here--www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/easier-to-use-pytivo.547836/, the forum thread dedicated to pyTivo Desktop.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok GOOD NEWS:

I messed around with the DNS settings in TIVO and setup a static IP and both KTMMG and pyTIVO finally see the DVR and the shows!

Now, is there any way I can move my HBO shows over to my desktop?? Any workarounds?

Oh and for upgrading the HDD to 8TB....are there any commercial software that can do this much easier- more automated?

I don;t think I can do this using the freeware software (No offense)...i'm not that savvy.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> I messed around with the DNS settings in TIVO and setup a static IP and both KTMMG and pyTIVO finally see the DVR and the shows!


If you must set the Global and DNS settings in the Tivo, they should be set to the router/gateway's IP address.


peggypwr1 said:


> Now, is there any way I can move my HBO shows over to my desktop?? Any workarounds?


Most likely, they are copy protected so there is no way to do that.


peggypwr1 said:


> Oh and for upgrading the HDD to 8TB....are there any commercial software that can do this much easier- more automated?


As mentioned before, MFSTools is the only program available to prepare Tivo drives. They were developed by very smart Tivo users.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

if you are a current hbo subscriber - look into the software/website called "playon" desktop. i paid a lifetime fee of about $30 to use playon desktop to record mp4 copies of hbogo or hbonow series/shows i wanted to archive and other streaming provider content that i subscribe to - for offline personal home use (recordings get your name and ip address burned onto them). PlayOn


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you HoosonTeevo, I'll look into that. 

I have another question:

So, I've been able to transfer my recordings to my desktop. And using VideoRedo, I cut out whatever I don't need resulting in uch small file sizes. I then re-save in .ts format.

My question is, can I re-save those edited .ts files back into Tivo files and put them back on the TIVO HDD either by wi-fi or directly taking out my Tivo HDD and connecting to my desktop? So I can playback my edited Tivo files? Is this possible?

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> can I re-save those edited .ts files back into Tivo files


You do not need to make them .Tivo files again and they can be transferred back, unless your Tivo is running v21.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> You do not need to make them .Tivo files again and they can be transferred back, unless your Tivo is running v21.


Oh, I need to check the version #.

Now, if the version # is good, how do I do this? I can leave them as .ts?

I don't see an option on pyTivo to transfer the edited files back?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Another easier way to know what version your Tivo is running.... If you see blue background in the Tivo menu (this is v.20) and not black background (v.21), then you can transfer back shows... This doesn't work in v.21 is because its disabled in this version.

To do transfers back from another Tivo or computer (PC), just go to the Tivo Shows list and the Tivo or PC should be listed at the bottom, go through in it and select shows to transfer. This is calling pulling when you start the transfer from this end (Tivo) rather than from the PC (Push). You just need to have PyTivo running in the PC.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> Another easier way to know what version your Tivo is running.... If you see blue background in the Tivo menu (this is v.20) and not black background (v.21), then you can transfer back shows... This doesn't work in v.21 is because its disabled in this version.
> 
> To do transfers back from another Tivo or computer (PC), just go to the Tivo Shows list and the Tivo or PC should be listed at the bottom, go through in it and select shows to transfer. This is calling pulling when you start the transfer from this end (Tivo) rather than from the PC (Push). You just need to have PyTivo running in the PC.


Thanks. I was able to do transfer.

I have VideoRedo V6 and my issue is the Ad Detective.

I have movies from a channel, the ads start immediately. No black fade out. So, Ad Detective keeps missing them.

I also tried Kttmg, and Comskip and the other ad cutter, they miss them also.

WHat do I need to do?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The way AdDetect works is that there needs to be at least 2 seconds of blank screen for it to detect whether its changing between wanted and unwanted content (ads). What you should do is to manually go through and remove the unwanted content yourself. Nothing is 100% when it comes to adDetect.Sometimes it would cut out some of the wanted content instead.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh it never ends.
Ok, some other issues are popping up:

1. After a edited show transfers( .mp4 )from my desktop to TiVo it stayed there.

Then today, I started another transfer for another show.

This time , the TiVo didn't show any transfer taking place. So I restarted from the menu.

After restarting, all my recordings from the past two days disappeared?? About 5% of recordings deleted. I checked the delete folder but nothing.

What happened?

2) when I start a transfer , that show being transferred shows up as a dark blue for indicating the transfer is taking place, then it turns light blue after the transfer is done.

Now , when I start a transfer, the dot doesn't even appear, so I have no idea if it's working.


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

HoosontheTeevo said:


> if you are a current hbo subscriber - look into the software/website called "playon" desktop. i paid a lifetime fee of about $30 to use playon desktop to record mp4 copies of hbogo or hbonow series/shows i wanted to archive and other streaming provider content that i subscribe to - for offline personal home use (recordings get your name and ip address burned onto them). PlayOn


I have that lifetime license for Playon too. It worked great for a while but has now failed on every recording. I'll have to dig into that and get with their technical support. Have you had to deal with their tech support?


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello, so I think I may know why the other shows aren't transferring from my PC to the TIVO.

After I'm done taking out the commercials, I encode them in .mp4 format. I'm using VideoRedo v6

Is that the problem? The .mp4 format? 

I'm asking because I have another file where I encoded form .ts to .mpg and it worked fine.

Is there a difference between .ts and .mpg??

I was hoping to do mp4 becuz I hear it saves more HDD.

Oh and, is there a way to use pyTivo to transfer back to Tivo, or do I need to go thru my Tivo directly?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MPEG4 saves space because the show is compressed, but when you transfer that to the Tivo, it has to transcode, and that will balloon the space back up to the original (MPEG2) size or more.

Tivo will clear out more space than it actually needs for recordings over the week, and transfers.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

No wonder...TIVO is deleting all my new recordings!!!! B4, I could still record at 99%; NOW at 93% full, I can;t record anything!

What do I do?

Leave it at .ts?? or mpg

AFter I'm done editing out the commericals, what format should I let VideoRedo encode with?

How can I transfer my edited shows if they keep deleting my new recordings?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> No wonder...TIVO is deleting all my new recordings!!!! B4, I could still record at 99%; NOW at 93% full, I can;t record anything!
> 
> What do I do?
> 
> ...


If you plan to move it back to the TiVo then leave it as .tivo. If you want to save a little space you can recode to H.264 and we'll automatically update the header so the TiVo will accept it. If you plan on using something like Plex I'd recommend H.264 progressive saved as TS.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> If you plan to move it back to the TiVo then leave it as .tivo. If you want to save a little space you can recode to H.264 and we'll automatically update the header so the TiVo will accept it. If you plan on using something like Plex I'd recommend H.264 progressive saved as TS.


VideoReDo has no TIVO option to save to ".tivo' after I edit the TV shows.

Can I just encode as .ts? Isn't TIVO the same as mpeg-2 which is the same as .ts?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

.Tivo is an encrypted layered file the Tivo encodes with the Media Access Key. 

Decrypted, its an ordinary video file. .TS stands for Transport stream which can be a h.264 or MPEG2 video file.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> VideoReDo has no TIVO option to save to ".tivo' after I edit the TV shows.
> 
> Can I just encode as .ts? Isn't TIVO the same as mpeg-2 which is the same as .ts?


Yes it does.

Saving to .tivo will retain the header which has all metadata


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

I took the .mp4 programs and encoded them to .ts, BUT , when I try to transfer from PC to TIVO, the same thing happens, the blue dots don't appear. I have no idea if its working. WIth the mpg. file I did, I can tell if it working or not. weird.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Saving to .tivo will retain the header which has all metadata


Just re-name the file ".tivo" ??


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you see the blue light in front, its doing a transfer. 

Look in the ToDo list, if you see them there but not transferring, you have them waiting to transfer. Tivo can only transfer 1 at a time and if there is none transferring at the time, then its "stuck" at "busy transferring" when there is none. You would need to reboot the Tivo to clear this "ghosted" transfer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> Just re-name the file ".tivo" ??


No. There is literally a TiVo output profile in VideoReDo. In every version that's ever existed. Trust me it's there.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> I took the .mp4 programs and encoded them to .ts, BUT , when I try to transfer from PC to TIVO, the same thing happens, the blue dots don't appear. I have no idea if its working. WIth the mpg. file I did, I can tell if it working or not. weird.


The .tivo output profile only works if the input file is also .tivo. If your source is a .mp4 just save back to an .mp4. pyTivo can handle almost any format


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

This a screen shot of the encoding menu, I'm so sorry, but I don;t see an option to save in TIVO format.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, I found the tivo option in the "profile option" but because it came PyTIVO had it come in as a .TS, after I edited it, it won;t let save in TIVO because it never came in as a TIVO.

So, has can I get away with using a .ts format, I'm trying to avoid the TIVO having to transcode the file back. I just want it to transfer back .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> Ok, I found the tivo option in the "profile option" but because it came PyTIVO had it come in as a .TS, after I edited it, it won;t let save in TIVO because it never came in as a TIVO.
> 
> So, has can I get away with using a .ts format, I'm trying to avoid the TIVO having to transcode the file back. I just want it to transfer back .


You need to disable the decrypt option in pyTivo


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> You need to disable the decrypt option in pyTivo


Dan, if I disable the decrypt option, can I still use VideoRedo to edit out the commercials and other parts I don't need?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

peggypwr1 said:


> Dan, if I disable the decrypt option, can I still use VideoRedo to edit out the commercials and other parts I don't need?


Yes. If you checked the option in pyTivo Desktop to install the DirectShow filter or have TiVo Desktop installed. VideoReDo uses that DirectShow filter for decrypting.


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

ok, I have to download Tivo Desktop.

Ok, I downloaded Tivo Desktop and I can edit using VideoRedo.

So, to confirm,

the only way I can have TIVO to NOT transcode the edited shows I'm sending back to the DVR is to save as in a .tivo format (and set the codec as mpeg 2 or h264/avc)?

If I did it in .ts format (mpeg 2 codec) ; would still TIVO have to transcode?


----------



## peggypwr1 (Aug 21, 2015)

UPDATE:

Hello all, thank you for your patience with me. Greatly appreciate it. This has been a great learning experience.


I've successfully transferred over a couple of shows now in the native tivo format.

My question involves the FX network:

I had no issue at all downloading "The Greatest Showman". I disabled the decrypt option in pyTivo and enabled the QS fix and edited out the commercials.

I re-saved in the native Tivo format like I did to the to others.

But, when I went into my Tivo to transfer it over, it said "copyright holder prohibits transfer"?? 

Has anyone had this issue with FX network? 

It let me download the show to my PC??

Any workaround on this?


----------



## Mario Monti (Jun 15, 2020)

peggypwr1 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Hello all, thank you for your patience with me. Greatly appreciate it. This has been a great learning experience.
> 
> ...


Have the same issue with FX and not being able to transfer.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mario Monti said:


> Have the same issue with FX and not being able to transfer.


Downloading from the TiVo or uploading from the PC to the TiVo? Downloading, FX has been copy protected with some cable vendors (FIOS I believe with other Fox channels).

Scott


----------



## Mario Monti (Jun 15, 2020)

HerronScott said:


> Downloading from the TiVo or uploading from the PC to the TiVo? Downloading, FX has been copy protected with some cable vendors (FIOS I believe with other Fox channels).
> 
> Scott


Yup downloading.
Just need to replace the drive.
Lost all my recordings last time around, trying to avoid again.
Not the end of the world, but you are correct, FiOS!


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

i have downloaded the pyi desktop and the good news on my tivo premier I now have the ability to transfer back recordings to that device I still can not transfer back to my romio or bolt which i upgraded to hydra I plan on downgrading my romio back to the classic version, if i can without losing any recorded shows, so i can hopefully retire my premier soon, as i only brought it out of retirement so i could back up recordings and use it to still be able to watch the recordings I originally recorded on that dvr but unfortunately tivo desktop plus stopped working with the ability to even transfer recordings back, so the pyi desktop solved part of the problem but the issue I am having is not all the recordings on my bolt are showing up and the ones on my romio show the wrong dates, and some are listing as 2 recordings when they are actaully a single recording and a couple are not showing up in pyi desktop from the romio as well is thier a fix in the works for that,, and also once i put a big seperate hard drive in my computer I will need to change where anything I download is stored,my other question is once i get my old computers hard drive recovered will the pyi software pick up the tivo desktop recordings that were originally transfered to tivo desktop plus and will i be able to transfer those shows back to any dvr running the classic platform even if the recordings from tivo desktop, were stored on a few different hard drives, otherwize I am extremely greatful to the developer of this software for fixing some of the issues which since rovi aquired tivo screwed up and took out with tivo desktop and the hydra system, which has a great layout but they should have made sure they retained all the features real true tivo users loved about the classic platform and even on the classic platform tivo desktop can no longer transfer recordings back, otherwize i would have jumped at getting a brand new edge but now I will look for a first generation bolt 6 tuner used on amazon that runs the classic platform and hook up an 8tb drive and then upgrade that but only if I can successfully get tivo to downgrade my romios software back to the classic platform.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The reason Tivo Desktop stopped working is because their security certificates expired and since Tivo stopped supporting it, so goes the certificates. There is a fix some where else in this forum. Hydra (v21, TE4) had this feature disabled/removed. You can still download from a TE4, but not the other way. Tivo-to-Tivo on TE4 involves online.tivo.com to initiate the transfer.

PyTivo /Desktop is a better replacement for Tivo Desktop. I recommend KMTTG for downloads and pass backup/restore. 

Yes, reverting from TE4 to TE3 will delete everything and start anew. So, backup the shows and passes. If you have a cable card, it would need to be re-paired.

Another thing about Bolts is upgrading the drive, and when you put the previous drive back in, contents will be erased. The same will happen if you replace with the upgraded drive the second time.


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> The reason Tivo Desktop stopped working is because their security certificates expired and since Tivo stopped supporting it, so goes the certificates. There is a fix some where else in this forum. Hydra (v21, TE4) had this feature disabled/removed. You can still download from a TE4, but not the other way. Tivo-to-Tivo on TE4 involves online.tivo.com to initiate the transfer.
> 
> PyTivo /Desktop is a better replacement for Tivo Desktop. I recommend KMTTG for downloads and pass backup/restore.
> 
> ...


thank you for that information I think I have come up with a solution regarding the romio, as for tivo desktop athe transfering recordings back no longer works even with the classic platform, and I just downloaded tivo desktop to my new custom built desktop and the only device i can even transfer my recordings into the computer now is from the premier but the pyi software is reading the recordings from my other tivos although not perfectly. I will be even happier if the devoloper of the pyi software can come up with an update to allow to allow the transfer back to a dvr running the hydra system, since tivo cant figure out themselves how to come up with a new tivo desktop that will work with the hydra system properly.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

gabrielstern said:


> I will be even happier if the devoloper of the pyi software can come up with an update to allow to allow the transfer back to a dvr running the hydra system,


As I have quoted before, its not the desktop software, but TE4 (Hydra/v21) which *removed *that function, so neither Tivo Desktop or PyTivo can transfer back to that Tivo. It will still work with TE3 (v20).


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> The reason Tivo Desktop stopped working is because their security certificates expired and since Tivo stopped supporting it, so goes the certificates. There is a fix some where else in this forum. Hydra (v21, TE4) had this feature disabled/removed. You can still download from a TE4, but not the other way. Tivo-to-Tivo on TE4 involves online.tivo.com to initiate the transfer.
> 
> PyTivo /Desktop is a better replacement for Tivo Desktop. I recommend KMTTG for downloads and pass backup/restore.
> 
> ...


thank you for the information about the bolts will it to do that with the first generation bolts, I know with the romios it does not, the goal for me is to find a first generation used 6 tuner bolt install an 8tb red drive reformat it using the mfsr reformator run that on the classic platform just to transfer all the recordings directly from the romio to that bolt then if their is a way to using the pyi software try and get the 3 copy protected programs transfered into the pyi software then transfer into that bolt before upgrading the bolts system to the hydra system then install an 8tb in the romio reformat it but leave on the classic platform then take the 6tb drive currently in romio reformat it in windows and use to store recordings for tivo desktop and the pyi software.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No copy protected show can be transferred. There is no programs that will even allows because the Tivo itself bars the transfer. Copy-protected means exactly that, so it cannot be transferred to another Tivo or computer.

I noted about drives for the Bolts, and it applies to ALL Bolts. There are no first generation Bolts. Its just a Series, 6th in fact.

The only way to get Bolts to >3TB is to use 3.5 inch drives, which does not fit inside the Bolt case and you need to connect using an external case, powered somehow, but directly connect the drive SATA to the Bolt MB and not externally.

BTW, its PyTivo not Pyi. Py = a Python system..


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

gabrielstern said:


> thank you for the information about the bolts will it to do that with the first generation bolts, I know with the romios it does not, the goal for me is to find a first generation used 6 tuner bolt install an 8tb red drive reformat it using the mfsr reformator run that on the classic platform just to transfer all the recordings directly from the romio to that bolt then if their is a way to using the pyi software try and get the 3 copy protected programs transfered into the pyi software then transfer into that bolt before upgrading the bolts system to the hydra system then install an 8tb in the romio reformat it but leave on the classic platform then take the 6tb drive currently in romio reformat it in windows and use to store recordings for tivo desktop and the pyi software.


can you give me more information about the kmttg and how it works for downloads and other functions if I seem like I am rambling is because i have been frustrated with tivo but I am thankful for the pyi desktop software as at least it works on one of my dvrs perfectly, but again as of janaury 2020 tivo desktop no longer works at all on any tivos running the hydra system, and on any tivos running the classic platform will only allow you to transfer to a computer not back, but hopefully i can from my premier and romio eventaully to start with I can utilize tivo desktop just to get the recordings into the computer while retaining the original program information and dates of the recordings then utilize the pyi software to transfer back recordings while retaining the original information I mentioned above, if possible


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> No copy protected show can be transferred. There is no programs that will even allows because the Tivo itself bars the transfer. Copy-protected means exactly that, so it cannot be transferred to another Tivo or computer.
> 
> I noted about drives for the Bolts, and it applies to ALL Bolts. There are no first generation Bolts. Its just a Series, 6th in fact.
> 
> ...


I know I did that already with my one bolt I utilized a sata extender rant it through the back of the bolt without any cutting and put 3.5 drive in a special case then affixed it to the top of the bolt using velcro stickers and that drive still works. since wd does not make green drives anymore I use wd red drives now because it has intelipower in it like the green drives had, but thankyou for the information about calling it py instead of pyi I will be more mindful next time.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

KMTTG uses Java and not the latest version, it runs on v8 and it can do tons of things, download, decrypt (remove the Media Key layer, and it will be either .MPG or .TS), passes can be saved and restore (even to another Tivo), convert shows to other formats (MPEG4, for 1). You can also have it do batches for download and it will do it in sequence since Tivo only allows 1 transfer (either direction) at a time. Many other features include remote control.


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

gabrielstern said:


> I know I did that already with my one bolt I utilized a sata extender rant it through the back of the bolt without any cutting and put 3.5 drive in a special case then affixed it to the top of the bolt using velcro stickers and that drive still works. since wd does not make green drives anymore I use wd red drives now because it has intelipower in it like the green drives had, but thankyou for the information about calling it py instead of pyi I will be more mindful next time.


I can post a picture if you like i was able to get the supplies I needed from a place called microcenter in addition to the hard drive for around 15 dollars.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

gabrielstern said:


> I use wd red drives now


There has been issues with some WD Red drives, avoid the models ending with EFAX (PMR) and use EFRX (CMR). WD green needs Idle timer disabled and PUIS disabled.

The Roamio in my sig use WD40EFRX.


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> KMTTG uses Java and not the latest version, it runs on v8 and it can do tons of things, download, decrypt (remove the Media Key layer, and it will be either .MPG or .TS), passes can be saved and restore (even to another Tivo), convert shows to other formats (MPEG4, for 1). You can also have it do batches for download and it will do it in sequence since Tivo only allows 1 transfer (either direction) at a time. Many other features include remote control.


where can I download kmttg


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

With Bolts, even if you copied the drive to a new drive with MFSTools 3.x, it will erase that drive. This happens because there is a 'Catalog' of shows and its drive specific (located somewhere in its internal flash memory.)


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> There has been issues with some WD Red drives, avoid the models ending with EFAX (PMR) and use EFRX (CMR).
> 
> The Roamio in my sig use WD40EFRX.


 that is exactly what i use the ones with efrx I have one in my premier right now as for the case that holds my 3.5 drive on top of my bolt it is either a vinyl or leather hard drive enclosure case but looks like leather the drive is in that enclosure affixed to the top of my bolt using velcro tabs slightly towards the left I also purchased a sata extender for both the power and the sata cable itself ran it under the cover in a particuler way but that was in 2017 so I do not exactly remember exactly whether i had to buy a sata cable and then some kind of adapter and then another adapter to extend the power supply also or if it was just one piece. but it worked thats what counts. and the original 500 gig wd black notebook drive is still in the bolt but unplugged.


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

gabrielstern said:


> that is exactly what i use the ones with efrx I have one in my premier right now as for the case that holds my 3.5 drive on top of my bolt it is either a vinyl or leather hard drive enclosure case but looks like leather the drive is in that enclosure affixed to the top of my bolt using velcro tabs slightly towards the left I also purchased a sata extender for both the power and the sata cable itself ran it under the cover in a particuler way but that was in 2017 so I do not exactly remember exactly whether i had to buy a sata cable and then some kind of adapter and then another adapter to extend the power supply also or if it was just one piece. but it worked thats what counts. and the original 500 gig wd black notebook drive is still in the bolt but unplugged.


actaully i think the reds say eurx but I have had no issues with the reds that are the eurx


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

EURX is a Green AV drive. No longer made, sold overpriced, much louder then the Red.

I have a Green in the Series 3 and at times I can hear it but not from the Red.

On Amazon, you can still get the EFRX, but they list the EFAX as a newer model.


----------

